# DecoNetwork: Product page customization



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm trying to get a better understanding of the customization capabilities DecoNetwork allows - specifically as they relate to the product page. Does anyone have examples of what you've done to customize this area?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure what you are looking for but our site is a custom Deco site.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Without getting too specific, if I have someone on staff who knows css and html, I'd like to know how easy it is to move the various components of the page around and possibly introduce customizable designs to apply to the item right from the product page. I'd also want to introduce some cross marketing elements such as banners, sale items, etc. Something along the lines of what prepsportswear.com is doing on product page.

Abbeville Christian Academy Generals Men's Essential T-Shirt | Prep Sportswear


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

If you have someone that knows CSS and HTML it won't be difficult at all. I use Deco and have little knowledge of CSS or HTML and I can do quite a bit of editing.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

KristineH said:


> If you have someone that knows CSS and HTML it won't be difficult at all. I use Deco and have little knowledge of CSS or HTML and I can do quite a bit of editing.


Hi Kristine,
Do you have a Deco site you can share with me? I'd like to take a look at the editing you've been able to accomplish with limited knowledge of css and html.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I just was able to take a look at the link you posted. That's not something that I could accomplish - I would think it's definitely possible with having the product open in the designer? 

My site isn't fully functional yet so I don't have a link to give you, sorry! I should have looked more closely before I responded.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

No worries Kristine - I appreciate the input. Keep me posted on the development of your site!


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Riderz Ready - based on your knowledge of Deco, am I dreaming here or is this feasible?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

YourLogoGear said:


> Riderz Ready - based on your knowledge of Deco, am I dreaming here or is this feasible?


I have zero clue about coding. Over the years we installed and used OS, RSK, Inksoft and now Deco. I can say Deco is by far the most flexible tool that we have used. If you look at virtually every on-line design site they all appear alike. You can change the skins but they still all have the same look. Deco allowed us to create a web site that happens to have a on-line design function. No other tool came close to this flexibility.

I would call Marco at Deco and show him what you are trying to do and he will let you know straight up.


----------



## YourLogoGear (Jul 5, 2011)

Riderz Ready said:


> I have zero clue about coding. Over the years we installed and used OS, RSK, Inksoft and now Deco. I can say Deco is by far the most flexible tool that we have used. If you look at virtually every on-line design site they all appear alike. You can change the skins but they still all have the same look. Deco allowed us to create a web site that happens to have a on-line design function. No other tool came close to this flexibility.
> 
> I would call Marco at Deco and show him what you are trying to do and he will let you know straight up.


Thanks. A website that happens to have an online design tool is exactly what i'm looking for...not the other way around. I'll give Deco a call and ask for Marco. I've spoken to a few others there but no good info in this regard yet. I don't want to buy a month or two to test the customization options so hopefully he can help.


----------



## libuchacko (Dec 10, 2007)

I used to have Deconetwork and was able to customize the whole layout of the website without any issue. I'm not sure if this has changed since I used it, but the only thing you can't really change is how the designer piece lays out. You can absolutely style it the way you want though, but it would take someone who knows CSS and html pretty well to get this done.


----------

